# Cropped Ears Question



## wiso2010 (Aug 25, 2008)

I just recently cut my dogs ears.. It's being 3 days since they cut them I just wanted to how long does it take for them to heal. Also do the stiches fall by them self or do I have to take them out my self. I was also wondering if I should place some neosporin on his ears so they heal faster. 


He is also always scratching them is that bad.


----------



## apbtproud (May 28, 2008)

If your dog is scratching them you need to put those big cone collars on him. 
He can mess up his ears like that...
Neosporin is good, 
Healing time well if your dog is scratching them it might take longer because he might have opened up a stitch. (make sure he doesn't scratch them)
I know the vet we used we had to go back in 10 days to get the stitches removed. 
You need to call your vet and find out with him/her.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

wiso2010 said:


> I just wanted to how long does it take for them to heal.


To completely heal about 4-5 weeks. But for it to not be much of an issue, like alot of scabs and such, about 3 weeks.



wiso2010 said:


> Also do the stiches fall by them self or do I have to take them out my self.


The vet should cut them off at the 2 week mark.



wiso2010 said:


> I was also wondering if I should place some neosporin on his ears so they heal faster.
> 
> He is also always scratching them is that bad.


Not sure what instructions your vet gave you, but mine instructed me to do the following:

After the 3rd day, clean off ALL the scabs with hydrogen peroxide (I used cotton balls) every day, and apply antibiotic ointment after to help against infection, and if you get Neosporin, get the one with "Pain Relief", so that it will numb it somewhat. Also, try to clean inside his ears as well, but make sure you don't drop any hydrogen peroxide in there. It is a bit hard, especially if you can't tune out his/her crying while you're doing it, but by the 4th day, they don't express their pain as much, and you'll end up having a routine to get it done.

Hope this helps, and have fun


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

It takes about a week and a half to two weeks to get the stitches out. If you vet didn't wrap the ears then I would roccomend going to petsmart and buying a cone collar. Sway tore one of her stitches and it bleed all over the freakin place it was gross.

Your vet should have scheduled a follow up appointment to take the stitches out, if not call them and make one


----------



## JChavana (Sep 20, 2008)

*Ear Cropping*

who is the best Vet in Dallas who does very good work on a puppy ears


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Go to the dog show in Denton next weekend and see if there are any local people who's crops you like that can refer you to their vet. You can find the info on ukcdogs.com in their dog events department.


----------

